# mail order chemicals



## nealjpage (Mar 27, 2006)

Anyone know why B&H can't send RapidFix through the mail but other people can?


----------



## Jeff Canes (Mar 27, 2006)

Yep, one of its ingredients is consider a hazardous material and can only be ship by ground. B&H does not ground ship. Try buying for Freestyle they ship ground, also please use the link above, Thanks


----------



## KevinR (Mar 27, 2006)

Yep, Freestyle is the way to go for B&W.


----------



## nealjpage (Mar 27, 2006)

Aahaaa!  I knew there must've been a reason.  And i suppose Freestyle is better, anyways, since I live on the west coast.  Thanks guys.


----------

